

Everyone I know is broken hearted - benaston
http://zenarchery.com/2014/08/everyone-i-know-is-brokenhearted 

======
AnimalMuppet
I'd recommend reading "Escape From Reason" by Francis Schaeffer. Even if you
don't buy his conclusions, it gives a very insightful look at where we are and
how we got here.

